# Grease Fittings



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

none


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I recently discovered my old hand pump cartridge grease gun had broken. I was sorta bummed out as I have had it for many, many years and cars. Then I realized that I haven't needed it for the last 4 cars. Probably hadn't used it in nearly twenty years. I wrapped it fondly in an old shop towel and gently laid it in the trash can. Centuries from now, someone might unearth it from the landfill and wonder what it was used for.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I haven't used one since my 84 Camaro so no there are no grease fittings.


----------

